# What does it mean if a girl keeps staring at you?



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a girl who lives quite close to me and everytime I see her we just seem to have this staring contest, I stare at her and she stares back at me. The opportunity hasn't arisen to speak to her yet but I really want to, I don't know anything about her but she seems nice.
I have alot of doubts though, I don't understand why she stares at me, whether it's a good or a bad thing, I guess I won't know until I actually do say something to her.
Any advice?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

She probably wants to tap you. Unless you're really, really freakishly ugly, and she just can't help but to gawk at the neighborhood freak-show. But that's doubtful.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's impossible to say. Just go for it, if you see her a lot, I don't think it's anything weird to say hello.

And where do you live in Ireland?

I used to live in Churchtown, Dublin for 3 years. =D

I've also been on holidays to Kilkenny, Cork and Borris.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Forgive me but I've never heard the term 'tap you' before, what does that mean?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ken_Noddy said:


> Forgive me but I've never heard the term 'tap you' before, what does that mean?


tap means **** means sex


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

sean88 said:


> It's impossible to say. Just go for it, if you see her a lot, I don't think it's anything weird to say hello.
> 
> And where do you live in Ireland?
> 
> ...


I live in a small town near Belfast. What where you doing in Dublin?


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Noca said:


> Ken_Noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me but I've never heard the term 'tap you' before, what does that mean?
> ...


Ah right, silly me. I hope she does, the feeling's mutual. :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ken_Noddy said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > It's impossible to say. Just go for it, if you see her a lot, I don't think it's anything weird to say hello.
> ...


Eh, my dad decided to move there when I was like 9, didn't have much of a choice. Some of the best years of my life though. =P


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh I see, I thought maybe you were over there backpacking and spent a bit of time working or something.
I haven't been to Dublin for 20 years, they tell me it has changed with alot of immigrants living there now.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ken_Noddy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Ken_Noddy":1cu82unn]Forgive me but I've never heard the term 'tap you' before, what does that mean?
> ...


Ah right, silly me. I hope she does, the feeling's mutual. :banana[/quote:1cu82unn]

:lol

Best sequence ever.

But yeah, I could only see this as a good thing.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You are wearing clothes when she sees you right? :lol


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

every try a wave at her 
or if u dont want to see her again
the finger
but seriously try something to break the staring contest


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

Your either a hottie to her or she sees some cupcake frosting on your face and wants to lick it off


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Say hello to her the next time you see her and if you can ask her out for dinner or coffee or something.


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

It could mean lots of things....for some unknown reason, I tend to stare at people all the time. Maybe I wish I were like them, I wanna get to know them, just to observe them, etc. I'm a big starer.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... That's a tough one. Does she have any sort of expression, or is it just blank staring?


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Hmm... That's a tough one. Does she have any sort of expression, or is it just blank staring?


Not quite sure, I think it is blank staring. Is that a bad thing?

I'm having alot of doubts now, which shouldn't come as any great surprise, doubt is my middle name after all!

I'm wondering whether I'm reading too much into something that is in fact nothing.

We have only stared at a distance, she hasn't had the misfortune of seeing me close up yet.

There is a lingering doubt that it is actually my friend she is staring at. He is apparently very handsome (I can't see it myself, then again I've never been in to assessing men's attractiveness) so that could be a strong possibility.

I guess there is only one way of finding out exactly what she is staring at .....


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

JTenn said:


> It could mean lots of things....for some unknown reason, I tend to stare at people all the time. Maybe I wish I were like them, I wanna get to know them, just to observe them, etc. I'm a big starer.


I agree with this. I'm slowly observing them, because maybe I'll learn something about them or maybe I can be normal like them from observation. I try to understand how people act so that I can mirror that.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I will feel freaky if a girl keeps starting at me....


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Walk alone and try to get as close as possible next time you walk by her and see what she does.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Walk alone and try to get as close as possible next time you walk by her and see what she does.


Yea, and be like BOOGABOOGABOO! when you close enough.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you ever feel that the fates are conspiring against you?

I got that feeling today, the girl that I like was out for a walk and I happened to drive past her, unfortunately the view was kind of blocked but I'm pretty sure she was staring at me. A short while later when out of the car I saw her again and planned to say hi to her but she was talking on her phone. Arghhh, that's so annoying.

She is the only girl that ever stares at me, I really need to find out if she likes me or not, I have my doubts but I need to know soon so that I can move on either way.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Perform some checks:

1) Are you standing on a high street?
2) Is she looking at you through a window?
3) Is she quite brazenly and confidently staring, as if rooted to the spot?
4) Is she better dressed than the average female out there?

Fifth and final check - Is there a price tag attached to her skirt?

Shop mannequin dude. Get me every time.

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Perform some checks:
> 
> 1) Are you standing on a high street?
> 2) Is she looking at you through a window?
> ...


Gahhh... so that's who I got into an argument with yesterday. She wouldn't even look me straight in the eye or say a WORD. She was like 6'8" too.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

ardrum said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Perform some checks:
> ...


 :haha You're both hilarious :lol


----------



## dada (Sep 8, 2011)

its means if a gurls look at you.. hahahahhaa) sumtheng a liitle bit of > atatraction<<< i dont know)


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try waving. With me I over think about things and I end up not having the guts to do it. So the sec she looks at u next time wave. And see want she does .


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

The next time it happens: smile, smirk, raise your eyebrows, make a funny face.

If you get a smile in return go over and talk to her.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

She wants to have your babies and name them after LOTR characters....




...oh wait. :um


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

sounds weird to me


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Impossible to tell. I space out all the time and it appears that I am staring intently at something or someone. Often times I find myself in tricky situations because of this habit.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You probably have boogers hanging out of your nose or something.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it means she's nosy, bored, curious, etc...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Guys the thread is 3 years old, that user has not been here since 2008 =D


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just say "hi". The opportunity to talk to her will be created just like that. If you're both staring from a longer distance shout it while moving closer. Just like that, a conversation is born.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

OP is probably married and tapped it many times by now...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I know if she is looking at me with THEM eyes, they want some of my millenniummanliness. I don't hand that out to just any girl you know. :roll :lol.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe she likes to daydream or maybe she thinks your face looks intrusting ( i do that all the time, both actualy if a persons face peaks my intrust ill stare at them in a subtle way. Both girls and boys.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe she is curious as to why you're staring at her. LOL. I sometimes stare at people when I notice they're staring at me. She might also be staring at you because she finds you interesting or attractive. As for advice...try saying hi and ask her how she's doing next time you have another staring contest.


----------

